# Growling and barking after waking up?



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

We got our dog Bennie on Thursday and she's been pretty great so far! However, she occasionally will wake up from a nap (she did this once at night too) and softly growl and bark a few times. She did this a few minutes ago, but then I distracted her by having her come and practice her sit and down a few times. Then when she went back on the couch, she growled a few times again. Every time this has happened she was woken up by a noise of some kind. Is this maybe what's upsetting her?

Has this happened to anyone else? She doesn't seem to be looking at anything in particular or trying to go after anything. She just sits there and barks and growls. She has never growled OR barked when out on walks, at the vet, playing, eating, chewing, cuddling, or really any time she's been doing anything except sleeping. What can we do about this?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Since she's so new, I'd chalk it up to a general uncertainty about her surroundings. Out on a walk, noises are expected and she can often see their sources (cars, lawn mowers, people etc) and she is fully awake and alert. But indoors, when she is sleeping, sounds are less identifiable and their sources unknown while her brain isn't quite fully awake and alert. 

For now at least, I'd just say something like "It's okay baby girl" in a sweet calm voice and let her relax back into a nap. No big deal about anything so she doesn't feel like whatever noise she heard might actually be worth worrying about. 

I know that very out of the ordinary noises will get a low bark or growl from my dogs during the nighttime, like a heavy truck idling outside or a man's voice shouting. To Bennie, everything is kind of out of the ordinary at this point.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks! That probably is the case. We're not overly worried about it we just weren't really sure what the best course of action was when it happens. I think the last time it startled us and we probably acted like she DID have something to worry about, which might explain why she didn't stop right away. So we'll just try to reassure her nothing's wrong


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Agree with Shell. Startled out of sleep in a strange new place leads to grumbles and barks from most dogs. It should decrease as she gets more comfortable but truly odd noises will probably still get some grumbles.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My dog will growl or grumble or gruff when he's sleeping and he hears noises that he'd usually go check out... like people talking outside at 3 am (srsly why? we live in a residential area without sidewalks), or the cats knocking things around, or car doors slamming. I just ignore it, it's kind of funny that he thinks that grumbling about something outside while tucked under blankets is going to make that something go away!!


----------



## NuttyMutt (Dec 23, 2013)

My dog will do that too. If she hears a noise that startles her awake, she'll wake up barking and look a little confused. Occasionally, she'll continue to bark a few times over the next 10-15 minutes until she's settled back down. Funny part is, half the time she's too lazy to actually get out of her bed and look for the source of the noise, so she'll bark without even lifting her head! 

I just let it go. I figure it doesn't hurt to have her bark and strange noises outside late at night, but if it keeps up for more than a few minutes I'll reassure her that it's okay, and she _usually_ will go right back to sleep.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

dagwall said:


> Agree with Shell. Startled out of sleep in a strange new place leads to grumbles and barks from most dogs. It should decrease as she gets more comfortable but truly odd noises will probably still get some grumbles.


Yeah, definitely sounds like startled out of sleep. Caeda did it a month or two ago. She woke up looking completely baffled after she barked too (I think it was a car door that slammed across the road or something that woke her). Dexter used to "talk" in his sleep, and he actually woke himself up with some of his own antics, barked and stood up, then (like Caeda) looked a little baffled and laid down again. Unless it is a regular occurrence after she is settled in, I wouldn't worry.


----------

